
Ask HN: Good books/tools/strategies for leading a remote team of coders? - titusblair
I lead a team of 8+ coders &amp; testers and I am always looking to improve my skills as a leader&#x2F;project manager of the team.  What books have you found to be useful in managing tech teams and in particular remote teams?  Thanks!
======
namanyayg
Hey OP, did you find any resources on this topic? I have the same question,
unfortunately didn't seem like hn picked this post

